# Picked up smoking



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I picked up smoking 2 month ago,I can do without it but just have a ideal that I should smoke three sticks a day for stress relieve...is it very hard if you get addicted to smoking?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Put it down.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

reasons?
i pick up because life is too dull and i need something to replace the stress at work.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

mobc1990 said:


> I picked up smoking 2 month ago,I can do without it but just have a ideal that I should smoke three sticks a day for stress relieve...is it very hard if you get addicted to smoking?


If you are starting I would recommend stopping right away.... It was a very difficult and bad thing that happened to me I used to smoke 5-10(depending on what I am doing) a day everyday for 5 years or so... but after a while when my fianncial situation became bad, I had to quit there were no other options, I used to crave so much I felt my toungue would fall out..my lungs would explode...just for a puff of a cigarrette. And believe I started it just because I thought it was helping me resolve my SA and tention. but that is not the case, the only thing happened was I was getting addicted to smoking while thinking of my troubles. I always thought I am not addicted and I can leave when ever I want but after sol many tries becoming broke is the only thing that stopped. I am clean for more than an year now and I am sure I want go back....

I urge you again, if you can avoid smoking


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't smoke cigarettes, it's the worst thing for your health. If you must indulge in nicotine, vape.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

stratsp said:


> mobc1990 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up smoking 2 month ago,I can do without it but just have a ideal that I should smoke three sticks a day for stress relieve...is it very hard if you get addicted to smoking?
> ...


But I really HATE THE ****ING WORLD.My Mum keep on talking on the phone and it makes me feel like my tongue needs to keep moving...sucks


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Given all that has been well broadcast about the dangers and disgust of smoking, that rational people still engage in it is mystery.

Willful ignorance is the only explanation.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

mobc1990 said:


> But I really HATE THE ****ING WORLD.My Mum keep on talking on the phone and it makes me feel like my tongue needs to keep moving...sucks


It feels strange me giving an advice especially that I have not figured out life my self... but I suggest you to try getting another distraction


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

stratsp said:


> mobc1990 said:
> 
> 
> > But I really HATE THE ****ING WORLD.My Mum keep on talking on the phone and it makes me feel like my tongue needs to keep moving...sucks
> ...


Will do my best to quit since I haven't really got addicted yet


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

there are other ways to relieve stress...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

You can get nicotine from a bunch of things other than cigarettes, if that's what you're after of course.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Believe me. You DON'T want to be addicted to smoking. I'm not one of these nazis who hates the smell or wants to control other people. I'll just tell you flat out from my experience. I was HEAVILY addicted for years (3 packs a day) and quitting smoking was the hardest thing I ever had to do. Mostly because in order to quit, you have to completely quit and never relapse. It's relatively easy to quit for a day or something. But if you quit for 3 days and then you go buy a pack you'll smoke the whole thing and lose every bit of the progress you made. It's not a win to quit for 3 days and then smoke a whole pack in five hours and then quit for 3 more days and do the whole thing over again. That's a fail. This can go on for YEARS. 

EVERYONE who is addicted to smoking is ALWAYS trying to quit. You will not find many happy cigarette addicts. Smoking does not calm you. It makes you MORE anxious because you're always looking forward to your next cigarette. Which lures you into smoking more and more. The more external stress you have, the more tempted you will be to smoke more. The more you smoke, the more you'll want. The more you want, the more anxious you'll be for the next one. It's a harsh, ugly, unpleasant cycle that will not stop until you are more determined to stop it than you are to do anything else. 

Not everyone who smokes gets as addicted as I was but it's not in any way worth the risk. Especially since smoking is so unpopular now. People will literally hate you if they know you smoke. They don't need another reason. You don't need that crap with an anxiety problem. There's plenty of irrational "I hate you because you exist!" nonsense to be found without giving them a convenient excuse.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The problem with smoking is that it can be very pleasurable - I used to love it. Especially with a drink and up in Asia, when it's hot.

Definitely not a good idea though. I used to stop when I got back home - and now don't do it at all. The man that lives next door to me would be enough to make anyone stop smoking - I'm amazed he's still alive. He coughs up all that disgusting stuff literally all the time.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I am smoking 3-4 per day...I think one of my uncle does 6-7 sticks when he is feeling very stressful.He is still alive today


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

T


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

What you do with your life is your business. If it starts to affect other people (ex; second-hand smoke exposure) then you need to do something about that. I will also say that it may not seem like it does any harm now, but as time goes on and depending on what you're prone to genetically (primarily cancer), you will regret it. I've seen it. Also why I'm not taking up smoking.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Famous said:


> Don't smoke cigarettes, it's the worst thing for your health. If you must indulge in nicotine, vape.


What's the difference between vap and cigarettes?


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

BeautyandRage said:


> Don't smoke, it's stupid. Get some weed or an edible and jerk off to get rid of some stress. Or do yoga and meditation. Smoking only makes things worse.


Weed is worst,but I been jerking off for so long that I dislike jerking off


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

mobc1990 said:


> What's the difference between vap and cigarettes?


*Vaping* vs *Smoking*: The Main *Difference between Smoking* and *Vaping*. ... The burning end of a cigarette reaches temperatures of 900 C or 1652 F which creates tobacco *smoke*. The process of combustion is what generates carcinogenic chemicals, and this is why *smoking* cigarettes are dangerous.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Famous said:


> mobc1990 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between vap and cigarettes?
> ...


I see,since it's harmful to the body even vape


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Famous said:


> *Vaping* vs *Smoking*: The Main *Difference between Smoking* and *Vaping*. ... The burning end of a cigarette reaches temperatures of 900 C or 1652 F


 I guess I don't doubt it (since I'm too lazy to look it up) but I almost doubt it because I have (accidentally) burned myself with cigarettes so many times it isn't funny. It really doesn't seem like it could possibly be that hot.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess I don't doubt it (since I'm too lazy to look it up) but I almost doubt it because I have (accidentally) burned myself with cigarettes so many times it isn't funny. It really doesn't seem like it could possibly be that hot.


I looked it up on google ... so it must be true...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*My guide to everyone I know*

same age

successful
career
friends
married
kids
confident

only me who has none of that because I am the only person who doesn't smoke. everyone does, all day long, every day, from school age
I can be just like that with tobacco. also some sport-watching addiction of football. same roots. whatever makes people happy! they have a upper edge! nose up in air! superiority unknown

I always felt superior to everyone who isn't those friends.. new people.. employers


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

mobc1990 said:


> I picked up smoking 2 month ago,I can do without it but just have a ideal that I should smoke three sticks a day for stress relieve...is it very hard if you get addicted to smoking?


 @mobc1990 I smoked for about a decade, started at one cig a day and got as bad as 2 packs a day. Quit for over a year now and won't ever again. It ended up in hospital stays and my doc showing me papers that my lungs were over 70 years old and her telling me if I don't stop I'm going to be dead soon.

I vaped to taper down off nicotine and switched to 0 nicotine vapes. Now I just vape CBD juice along side my medical marijuana treatment. It's extremely addictive and I'm going to be straight up with you. Unless you want an early grave I'd quit or find an alternative.

It's as simple as that; Won't lecture you too hard because you probably don't want to hear it and you'll do what you want to do anyway.


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Believe me. You DON'T want to be addicted to smoking. I'm not one of these nazis who hates the smell or wants to control other people. I'll just tell you flat out from my experience. I was HEAVILY addicted for years (3 packs a day) and quitting smoking was the hardest thing I ever had to do. Mostly because in order to quit, you have to completely quit and never relapse. It's relatively easy to quit for a day or something. But if you quit for 3 days and then you go buy a pack you'll smoke the whole thing and lose every bit of the progress you made. It's not a win to quit for 3 days and then smoke a whole pack in five hours and then quit for 3 more days and do the whole thing over again. That's a fail. This can go on for YEARS.
> 
> EVERYONE who is addicted to smoking is ALWAYS trying to quit. You will not find many happy cigarette addicts. Smoking does not calm you. It makes you MORE anxious because you're always looking forward to your next cigarette. Which lures you into smoking more and more. The more external stress you have, the more tempted you will be to smoke more. The more you smoke, the more you'll want. The more you want, the more anxious you'll be for the next one. It's a harsh, ugly, unpleasant cycle that will not stop until you are more determined to stop it than you are to do anything else.
> 
> Not everyone who smokes gets as addicted as I was but it's not in any way worth the risk. Especially since smoking is so unpopular now. People will literally hate you if they know you smoke. They don't need another reason. You don't need that crap with an anxiety problem. There's plenty of irrational "I hate you because you exist!" nonsense to be found without giving them a convenient excuse.


+1


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

pink rose said:


> mobc1990 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up smoking 2 month ago,I can do without it but just have a ideal that I should smoke three sticks a day for stress relieve...is it very hard if you get addicted to smoking?
> ...


I am a general loser...deep inside I lose and feel I deserve more or a little more for past effort.Used to watch porn,Masturbate,gaming and don't focus on work and anxiety.I think I have little good


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

you should smoke the menthol ones. those are basically as airway clearing as a vicks inhaler. doctors recommended them in the 1930s when everything was healthy.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lungs. Who needs 'em anyway? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I was at an airport overseas in my home country and it seems they have started putting very disturbing pictures on cigarette packaging - dead babies, a person with part of their face missing, smoker's lung, etc., below the "Smoking kills" sign clearly with an intent I'm assuming to keep people from buying them. Why they continue to sell them despite how self-aware even the industry itself has gotten, is beyond me.

In the summer course about drug addiction I took the professor that I had told us she had been a long-time smoker who had been a few years clean now. She quit completely cold-turkey, when her husband said he wouldn't have sex with her anymore if she didn't. Similarly, my grandmother told my grandfather she wouldn't marry him if he didn't quit, so he never did again. :lol OP, maybe you should find yourself someone you are serious enough about. Almost nothing could make you quit faster.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

smoking is good it makes you die a little sooner.... who wouldnt want that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prevalence_of_tobacco_consumption#2008_data

East Asia and Eastern Europe are the worst. Wonder why men smoke so much more than women in those places.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I almost never see anyone smoking anymore. Used to be way more and not that long ago either.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lackofflife said:


> smoking is good it makes you die a little sooner.... who wouldnt want that.


It's a torturous death.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

KILOBRAVO said:


> you should smoke the menthol ones. those are basically as airway clearing as a vicks inhaler. doctors recommended them in the 1930s when everything was healthy.


 everything was healthy in the 30s? What kind of nutball alternative fact is that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I almost never see anyone smoking anymore. Used to be way more and not that long ago either.


In my country there is still like 20-25% smokers


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i smoke myself and i think its ok to smoke 1-2 cigarettes a day. it takes a while to be addicted to the point where you can't quit. 
but its best not to if you arent a smoker. it doesnt relieve stress at all, just a habit for when youre bored. I suggest finding something else to relieve your boredom, like handstands


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nubly said:


> It's a torturous death.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're luckey you will get a quick heart attack


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nubly said:


> everything was healthy in the 30s? What kind of nutball alternative fact is that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol @ at you and your clichéd "alternative fact" phrase. :lol Fact is a fact. I'll dumb it down for you so that you can understand, not being able to understand irony or humor.

MY POST WAS SATIRE. My post was tongue-in-cheek.



















https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/outrageous-vintage-cigarette-ads/4/

https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/blowing-smoke-vintage-ads-of-doctors-endorsing-tobacco/


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

You will get addicted and tempted to use them more and more and more. Some day you will be smoking a whole expensive packet a day and you wont be able to stop. Dont even think about smoking, smoking sucks, if you want stress relief then there are much better ways to cope. I find just letting go of negative emotions helps. Some occasional alcohol or something might help, but smoking is just too addicting. It is addicting on the body and mind, when you are addicted to smoking, you will start to feel very agitated/frustrated whenever you arent high on nicotine. And then when you get another cigarette, it will reward your brain with dopamine(pleasure). But it is so pointless and unhealthy. Like i said, there are better ways to cope. Let go of negative emotions and learn to not worry about things and learn to not care about problems. And try alcohol, that is a good stress relief and 2 drinks a day will have you quite relaxed and it is safe. By the way, if you smoke because life is dull, then i can tell you for a fact that there are a lot better things to do than smoking lol. Like weed, like what some guy said. Weed is perfectly fine, it usually isnt addictive, not physically anyway. Not near as addictive as cigarettes. And it is way, way, way, way, way more fun and interesting and beneficial than smoking. It can also get rid of stress. And weed smoke doesnt damage your lungs near as much as nicotine/tobacco smoke i believe.


Smoking is signing your fate through lung cancer.


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have been there, the quitting and going back to it. Sometimes I make it a few days without, sometimes weeks and sometimes months, but I always go back to it. Honestly worst mistake of my life to ever start smoking. I started at around 22, hadn't touched a single cigarette before. 4 years later I can smoke 5 up to 20 cigarettes a day. I smoke only rolled cigarettes though, not the packaged ones. Those are NASTY. I find that rolling a cigarette adds to the excitement of smoking it and it actually relaxes me. 

I have a very addictive personality and can & will get addicted to just about anything I might enjoy. The weird thing about smoking is, I never truly enjoyed it, but I still got addicted, that goes to show you how addictive nicotine really is... For now, Im making yet another effort to quit (2 weeks so far) but man... I know that it only takes 1 cigarette to relapse me back into smoking regularly. You have to understand that once you are addicted to something, that thing is off limits for life. That's why Im being extra careful about alcohol now, cause I enjoy it a lot, and I could very easily turn into an alcoholic. I want to be able to drink, not have it in my NO-NO list of other things that I can never do again like smoking.



I won't go into details about Weed since that's not the point of this thread but I do recommend it over cigarettes (or alcohol) if:
a. You are over the age of 21 cause at a younger age your brain still develops and it can mess with the development negatively
b. Is legal where you live, if its not like in my country, you can get very stressed about being caught with it. We already have SA, we don't need more anxiety...


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

AlexTheGr8 said:


> I have a very addictive personality and can & will get addicted to just about anything I might enjoy. The weird thing about smoking is, I never truly enjoyed it, but I still got addicted, that goes to show you how addictive nicotine really is... For now, Im making yet another effort to quit (2 weeks so far) but man... I know that it only takes 1 cigarette to relapse me back into smoking regularly. You have to understand that once you are addicted to something, that thing is off limits for life. That's why Im being extra careful about alcohol now, cause I enjoy it a lot, and I could very easily turn into an alcoholic. I want to be able to drink, not have it in my NO-NO list of other things that I can never do again like smoking.


Hope it works out for you, I've seen the struggle with the craving people go through trying to quit.

My sisters husband was a smoker before they met and she wanted him to quit. He actually managed to pull it off, he tried these patch things and candies. Its been like a decade and he says when ever he smells smoke, he still gets a very strong craving. My aunt who was a life long smoker ended up getting lung cancer, she managed to pull through the first time but it came back with a vengeance and she passed away. She had this awful cough and a wheeze. One of our regular customers at work was also a life long smoker, he got cancer in his throat and now talks through this hole in his neck, not sure what its called. I was always worried about getting addicted to cigarettes, so I never tried them. I have had cigars though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad's parents were both chain smokers. They chain smoked inside their small home (my dad calls it a shack). All 3 of their kids became non-smokers. Guess growing up surrounded by 2nd-hand smoke is a major deterrent. Not sure if my grandmother smoked while pregnant or not but my dad was born with a cleft lip and cleft palate.

My dad's mother got emphysema in her 70s and eventually died from something related to it. For years she had those tubes in her nose connected to an oxygen tank.

I was exposed to a lot of 2nd hand smoke in Japan, particularly at the bar jobs I had for several years. I'd wash my work clothes once every 2 or 3 weeks.....the water was black. Nightclubs are even worse than the bar job. My hair would stink so badly of cigarette smoke the next day. Nasty.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Famous said:


> Don't smoke cigarettes, it's the worst thing for your health. If you must indulge in nicotine, vape.


Except if you're brown and doing it in public.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I smoked from my early teens for years, on and off a couple of times and a couple of times a month now.


----------



## zerf (Oct 3, 2018)

That's how I started too. Been struggling with it since 19. I have an on and off relationship with cigarettes. This year alone, I've started smoking again twice. I quit in January, started again in May. Ended in July, and now currently started again just a week ago. I did it out of boredom. Stop while you can, man. You don't want this, trust me.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

sad1231234 said:


> You will get addicted and tempted to use them more and more and more. Some day you will be smoking a whole expensive packet a day and you wont be able to stop. Dont even think about smoking, smoking sucks, if you want stress relief then there are much better ways to cope. I find just letting go of negative emotions helps. Some occasional alcohol or something might help, but smoking is just too addicting. It is addicting on the body and mind, when you are addicted to smoking, you will start to feel very agitated/frustrated whenever you arent high on nicotine. And then when you get another cigarette, it will reward your brain with dopamine(pleasure). But it is so pointless and unhealthy. Like i said, there are better ways to cope. Let go of negative emotions and learn to not worry about things and learn to not care about problems. And try alcohol, that is a good stress relief and 2 drinks a day will have you quite relaxed and it is safe. By the way, if you smoke because life is dull, then i can tell you for a fact that there are a lot better things to do than smoking lol. Like weed, like what some guy said. Weed is perfectly fine, it usually isnt addictive, not physically anyway. Not near as addictive as cigarettes. And it is way, way, way, way, way more fun and interesting and beneficial than smoking. It can also get rid of stress. And weed smoke doesnt damage your lungs near as much as nicotine/tobacco smoke i believe.
> 
> Smoking is signing your fate through lung cancer.


Sorry weed is illegal in my country and I could be jail for that
Anyway,smoking does affect stamina is that a fact or myth?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

mobc1990 said:


> Sorry weed is illegal in my country and I could be jail for that
> Anyway,smoking does affect stamina is that a fact or myth?


smoking will destroy your stamina


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I am probably going to quit smoking,keep on getting fake cigarettes


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Lungs. Who needs 'em anyway? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I need somewhere to store the tar. I also like to pump them full of diesel exhaust.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Stop now unless you want a miserable life in 20 years.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*sure following others is key to joyous life*

tobacco heavy!

reproduction! spawn more

all things I found disgusting, filthy, horrific 
basics

all the youngest and eldest

be simple
single dimensional, illogical brainless, timeless

get everything. Wealth instant


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

"NickTheSmoker here, coming at you with some Marlboro Flavor Mix".


----------



## bipolar92 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sometimes I feel like taking up smoking cigarettes so I can die faster. I really don't give a damn sometimes.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

bipolar92 said:


> Sometimes I feel like taking up smoking cigarettes so I can die faster. I really don't give a damn sometimes.


I don't think it happens as fast as you'd hope.

--Source: Watched my grandpa die of lung cancer


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I smoked lightly for about 10 years then switched to vaping for the past few years. Now my dentist has noticed receding gum lines and he said this is caused by nicotine. So I'll have to quit and hope things get better otherwise there is gum disease and heart disease to worry about.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

mobc1990 said:


> I picked up smoking 2 month ago,I can do without it but just have a ideal that I should smoke three sticks a day for stress relieve...is it very hard if you get addicted to smoking?


quit now. I been smoking since I was 14, I am 34 now with COPD from smoking. Do not start down the path of addiction okay? If I do not quit I will end up with emphysema soon and die before I am 40.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Smoking just isnt worth it. And even a cigarette here and there can lead to addiction. Addiction is extremely hard to get rid of. Smoking can cause cancer which can lead to death. If you want stress relief, just drink a Little alcohol or something, so much safer. Or let go of your worries and negative emotions. That helps.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

mobc1990 said:


> I am probably going to quit smoking,keep on getting fake cigarettes


Good idea, smoking just isnt worth it.



Chevy396 said:


> Stop now unless you want a miserable life in 20 years.


People who smoke for like 20 or 30 years end up looking pretty unhealthy yeah



bipolar92 said:


> Sometimes I feel like taking up smoking cigarettes so I can die faster. I really don't give a damn sometimes.


dude you have like half a century of life ahead of you. Anything can happen! Strive to let go of your worries and negative emotions, its the only way. Develop a positive mindset. And focus on doing what you can to make your life/reality/mind into what you want it to be! Some day you might be 40 looking back on like 20 years of happy wonderful life.



Musicfan69 said:


> I smoked lightly for about 10 years then switched to vaping for the past few years. Now my dentist has noticed receding gum lines and he said this is caused by nicotine. So I'll have to quit and hope things get better otherwise there is gum disease and heart disease to worry about.


Yikes, thats nasty. Smoking is bad for gum lines, i've actually been quite worried about my gum lines too recently but due to reasons other than smoking. Although unfortunately i suspect i may already have gum disease :/


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Yikes, thats nasty. Smoking is bad for gum lines, i've actually been quite worried about my gum lines too recently but due to reasons other than smoking. Although unfortunately i suspect i may already have gum disease :/


Yeah it absolutely is nasty, my gums tingle after vaping plus I get some irritation in my throat above the collar bone. The dentist said things will probably get better regarding my gums if I quit right away but still... it's unnerving.

All that stuff they warned you about will come true so it's not as if I can't blame myself. Hope in your case that it's not something to worry about, better get it looked at by a GP.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

It's really easy to be addicted and not realize it/be in denial of it. If you have any struggle in quitting, your body is already addicted. If you keep making excuses on quitting, and say you'll do it later etc, etc. You're already mentally addicted. I smoke from time to time socially or sparingly, hung out with a smoker and developed an addiction and cravings once I stopped smoking. I was a bit in denial of it until I found myself wanting cigarettes and making specific trips to the store just to buy packs. Luckily for me this only lasted several months, since I decided to quit. I still have a cigarette from time to time but I'm in no way dependent on it and only really do it socially or when I'm feeling really stressed. Unfortunately for my husband he goes crazy if he doesn't hit the vape. Quit now while you still can. Don't go to vaping it's just another excuse to stay dependent on nicotine - you're better off just quitting everything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

bipolar92 said:


> Sometimes I feel like taking up smoking cigarettes so I can die faster. I really don't give a damn sometimes.


Cross-referenced


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Musicfan69 said:


> Yeah it absolutely is nasty, my gums tingle after vaping plus I get some irritation in my throat above the collar bone. The dentist said things will probably get better regarding my gums if I quit right away but still... it's unnerving.
> 
> All that stuff they warned you about will come true so it's not as if I can't blame myself. Hope in your case that it's not something to worry about, better get it looked at by a GP.


Yeah smokings just not worth it. Its expensive as hell, the high is pathetic, and it leads to inevitable lung cancer. Yeah you might wanna quit smoking/nicotine for good.

Hmm yeah.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Smoking's a very bad idea. Not only the cancer but emphysema - my next door neighbour here had it. Constant coughing (the lungs try to cough up the large amounts of collected mucus), breathlessness etc etc. 

If there was anything that would turn a young person off smoking it would be living next door to someone that had spent their lives as a heavy smoker. He's still alive apparently too - most likely well into his 70's by the look of him, but fortunately he's gone to a home now. Listening to that was really disgusting.

I used to smoke - a lot when I was manic. When your manic you do literally everything to excess. (not a good idea at all) Stopped now though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew someone who picked up smoking in his early 30s in order to fit in with the cool crowd out of peer pressure. Last I heard, he smokes a pack a day and still gradually increasing. Yet last year, he switched to a premium and very expensive gym because it has better equipment and recreation in order to get into better shape. Last I saw him, he was coughing his lungs out after having to walk a bit fast through two blocks.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't make Harrison father you, put em back down.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm also picking up smoking. **** this world and this life.
I'd like to smoke a few each week.

I've smoked a couple ones since last week. Would smoke more if it wasn't for my ***** *** friend. Or if I had a goddamn ****ing driver's license.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

mobc1990 said:


> But I really HATE THE ****ING WORLD.My Mum keep on talking on the phone and it makes me feel like my tongue needs to keep moving...sucks


Get a therapist or journal.... but dont shorten your life by smoking.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Blue Dino said:


> I knew someone who picked up smoking in his early 30s in order to fit in with the cool crowd out of peer pressure. Last I heard, he smokes a pack a day and still gradually increasing. Yet last year, he switched to a premium and very expensive gym because it has better equipment and recreation in order to get into better shape. Last I saw him, he was coughing his lungs out after having to walk a bit fast through two blocks.


Yeah, its all fun and games until you develop lung or throat cancer and you realize you want to live but its too late.


----------

